# do You want change odometer from miles to km? very easy and I tell You how



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

05 gti mk4


go to instruments and recoding
3th digit in software is for euro or US

1 is for euro
2 is for us

my cluster soft is 15234 and show mileage,mpg and out temp in F
changing to 15134 and I have km on odo and L/100km fuel economy plus out temp is C


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You can also code it to #2 Canada.


----------



## Blackfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Whauw !!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The same info can also be found on our website... has been there for a couple of years now. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

*rubs chin* hmmmm interesting fact!...Might have to try it out


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Yep, this is hardly a new trick. There's also a potential "Gotcha": If you take your car in for any kind of service at the dealer, or for a state I/M inspection, they record the "Mileage" and don't notice your odometer is in km... A year or two later, you want to sell the car and the buyer pulls a CarFax, which shows a higher "Mileage" than the car has now, so he considers the car sketchy at best and either makes you a low-ball offer or just walks away... 

-Uwe-


----------



## EricM80 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nah that kind of thing would never happen


----------

